# Bear Hunting



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone apply for bear? I applied for 104 - SOUTH SLOPE, YELLOWSTONE (AUG 23 - SEPT 30 & NOV 1 - NOV 23, 2008)


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I applied for the current creek area...can't remember the official name of the unit off-hand...Probably doesn't matter though. I only have 2 points going into it.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

SAN JUAN and Im going into it with 0 points so one day maybe..


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I put in for the bookcliffs archery with 5 points, what do you think my odds are? Also for those of you who dont draw, I heard Idaho has an over the counter tag.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

I also applied for the Wasatch Mtns/Current Creek unit, spring hunt. hope to be baiting a bear in 10 weeks...


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

neckcollar said:


> I put in for the bookcliffs archery with 5 points, what do you think my odds are? Also for those of you who dont draw, I heard Idaho has an over the counter tag.


They do, and the hunting is good. I have relatives up there that have got huge bears.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I only put in for a bonus point this year as I already drew my Turkey tag for the year & wont be able to tage off much time for work, for both hunts. I will have 7 points going into next year, so hopefully I will get my Bookcliffs any weapon tag.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

what do you guys do with your bears once you shoot them, I mean do you eat the bear meat, get a rug made?


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> what do you guys do with your bears once you shoot them, I mean do you eat the bear meat, get a rug made?


Having never personally killed a bear, I would have the skull bleached, the hide tanned. The meat,???, I have eaten bear once(only once so not much of a taste test) Maybe someone has a great recipe that would like to share..


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

I've had bear. It tastes like s**t. Most people just skin them and take to to the taxidermist to make a rug out of it. You are allowed to leave the carcass in the woods and dont have to eat it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

uthntr said:


> I've had bear. It tastes like s**t. Most people just skin them and take to to the taxidermist to make a rug out of it. You are allowed to leave the carcass in the woods and dont have to eat it.


The key to being able to eat them is removing as much fat as possible from the meat before cooking. I've killed them and ate everyone of them, they taste like well, bear.


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep they taste like bear and bear taste like s**t. Thats why hardly no one eats them.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

uthntr said:


> Yep they taste like bear and bear taste like s**t. Thats why hardly no one eats them.


 :mrgreen: bring'em on over I like 'em. I even liked lion when I had it. :shock:


----------



## joephish (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I'm going to Idaho. Going to use a guide. Any Suggestion.
I read an artical in Trail of the Sportsman a couple years ago
they used Lost Lake Outfitters (different name know) they did pretty good.
So any input would be nice for this newby. 
I have tried eating it awhile back I didn't think it was bad.
Tasted like pork a little I thuoght.


----------

